

How to build a real-time photo sharing website in a few easy steps - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_build_a_real_time_photo_sharing_website_in_a_few_easy_steps

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how you can easily build a high-end, real-time photo
sharing application using both PubNub's and Cloudinary's cloud-based services.
Live photo sharing web application is included as well as Ruby and Javascript
sample code.

